# General > Classified Marketplace >  Kimber 10 mm

## Old Professor

A week or so ago I posted about the Kimber 10 mm Camp Guard that I won at a RMEF banquet.  Well, I need to part with it!   A year and a half ago I suffered a TIA (mini stroke). Now I find that due to the cervical spinal brusing that I experienced, I can not rack back the slide on a  semi auto hand gun. Not on my S&W  Shield and certainly not on the Kimber!  Because I have numbness in my palms and trouble feeling what I am holding, I am not sure I could hold on the the 10 mm  if I did try to shoot it. 
If any one  is interested in the Kimber, I am offering a package deal: A new in the box, unfired Kimber 10 mm (1911 pattern) four new spare 10 rd magazines, four holsters, a  double magazine pouch and 370 rds of various  manufactures.  If interested, please PM me.

----------


## bamabackwoodsman

hi i am bamabackwoodsman i joined this community to reply to youre thread. i am very interested in your camp guard seems like a perfect sidekick to my kimber adirondack. if you still have her......

----------


## crashdive123

He should - the thread has not been up long.  Heck of a deal.  You may want to shoot him a private message.

I did move the thread to the classified section.

----------


## Antonyraison

Sorry to hear about the TIA.
My father has had a few. Wish you health going forward.

----------


## Old Professor

The 10 mm Kimber has been sold. Thank you for your interest.

----------


## bamabackwoodsman

> The 10 mm Kimber has been sold. Thank you for your interest.


sorry to hear that i missed her....i guess ill have too find another one seems like the perfect hand cannon.

----------


## Walking Bear 1954

The 10mm is an awesome round I have a custom Glock 20 and would prefer a 1911 platform sorry to hear about your medical issues I will add you to our prayer list God Bless

----------

